# Interview the Person Below You



## Joeee

I've seen this on other forums and it's a great way to get to know someone but also to waste time. So this is what happens:

You ask a question, the person who responds after you HAS to answer that question and bring up their own question. Questions can be about ANYTHING (as along as they follow the rules, ie they can't be "Where do you live, what time is there no one home, is there a way I can get in without a key?")

For example:

Question: What is your favourite colour?
Person 1: Green, how many fish tanks do you have in your house?
Person 2: 5, how often do you mow your lawn?
Person 3: Once a week, what colour shirt are you wearing?
...
...
...

So I'll go first,

What's your first name?


----------



## Philip.Chan.92

Philip

What's your dream car? (no budget limit)


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> Philip
> 
> What's your dream car? (no budget limit)


UK Ferret or a FAV.

What is your favorite CPU size format? (ie. Slot 1, 775, etc)


----------



## characinfan

AquaNekoMobile said:


> What is your favorite CPU size format? (ie. Slot 1, 775, etc)


I have no idea. I'm not a tech geek. 

If you were to joyride in some kind of vehicle, what kind would it be?


----------



## Ciddian

School buss!!!! 

Have you ever gone skinny dipping? And where? lol


----------



## Riceburner

yes ....in the water.

What do you do for a living?


----------



## Tbird

Logistics and doorman

If you could travel anywhere in the world, where would you go?


----------



## arinsi

Tbird said:


> If you could travel anywhere in the world, where would you go?


some shallow body of water thats
crystal clear
clean
filled with fish
hairgrass and rocks

@ next
what would you rename yourself?


----------



## ameekplec.

The rainforests of Indonesia.

Damn. replied late  

I'd keep my name, thank you. 

Instead of replying here, what should you be doing?


----------



## NVES

Paddling a canoe in the backcountry of Algonquin Park.

If you could time travel, when and/or where would you go?


----------



## Abner

NVES said:


> Paddling a canoe in the backcountry of Algonquin Park.
> 
> If you could time travel, when and/or where would you go?


Back to final exams in 1999 to pass those darn tests...

what is the one thing you always wished you could do


----------



## Joeee

Abner said:


> Back to final exams in 1999 to pass those darn tests...
> 
> what is the one thing you always wished you could do


Have a pet tiger.

What do you do for a living?


----------



## ameekplec.

Research (academic).

Platies or Guppies?


----------



## Byronicle

Joeee said:


> Have a pet tiger.
> 
> What do you do for a living?


I am a full-time son (student )

If you were to die, and become reincarnated into an animal, what would it be?

damn, replied too late...

Guppies

and same question: If you were to die, and become reincarnated into an animal, what would it be?


----------



## AquariAM

Byronicle said:


> I am a full-time son (student )
> 
> If you were to die, and become reincarnated into an animal, what would it be?
> 
> damn, replied too late...
> 
> Guppies
> 
> and same question: If you were to die, and become reincarnated into an animal, what would it be?


*
Homosapiens sapiens*


If you could time travel, which method would you choose?

1)Star Trek method, travel around the sun at high speed
2)Back to The Future method, Delorian, 88MPH
3)South Park method. Duck, wheelchair, microwave, duct tape
4)Terminator method. Confusing. Involves nudity


----------



## Joeee

AquariAM said:


> *
> Homosapiens sapiens*
> 
> 
> If you could time travel, which method would you choose?
> 
> 1)Star Trek method, travel around the sun at high speed
> 2)Back to The Future method, Delorian, 88MPH
> 3)South Park method. Duck, wheelchair, microwave, duct tape
> 4)Terminator method. Confusing. Involves nudity


1) Can only let me travel into the future, not the past so I guess not this one
2) Idk this one
3) YES
4) Depends on who's nude.

because this was never answered:

Platies or guppies?


----------



## ameekplec.

Joeee said:


> because this was never answered:
> 
> Platies or guppies?


Actually it was:


Byronicle said:


> Guppies


Shrimp or fish?


----------



## Darkblade48

ameekplec. said:


> Shrimp or fish?


Shrimp.

For Toronto, extension of the current subway system or light transit?


----------



## NVES

Darkblade48 said:


> For Toronto, extension of the current subway system or light transit?


Instead of those two options, how about people learn how to walk!

If you could meet 1 famous person (alive or dead), who would it be?


----------



## Holidays

NVES said:


> Instead of those two options, how about people learn how to walk!
> 
> If you could meet 1 famous person (alive or dead), who would it be?


Jesus Christ,

Give up your car or cellphone?


----------



## dl88dl

Holidays said:


> Jesus Christ,
> 
> Give up your car or cellphone?


I will give up my cellphone before my car

FW or SW?


----------



## PACMAN

Holidays said:


> Jesus Christ,
> 
> Give up your car or cellphone?


FW, because I haven't had teh experience of saltwater. but for hte colour and biodiversity, saltwater

Car. I drive a 2003 defective GM Pontiac Sunfire lemon! I hate the damn thing. It stalls while sitting at an idle, and its an AUTOMATIC! GM couldnt fix the issue while it was under warranty!!!!!!

I HATE IT I HATE IT I HATE IT!!!!!!!

Lamborghini or Ferrari?


----------



## dl88dl

PACMAN said:


> FW, because I haven't had teh experience of saltwater. but for hte colour and biodiversity, saltwater
> 
> Car. I drive a 2003 defective GM Pontiac Sunfire lemon! I hate the damn thing. It stalls while sitting at an idle, and its an AUTOMATIC! GM couldnt fix the issue while it was under warranty!!!!!!
> 
> I HATE IT I HATE IT I HATE IT!!!!!!!
> 
> Lamborghini or Ferrari?


Lamborghini all the way...

T5HO or Metal halide for salty?


----------



## ameekplec.

T5HO. 8x39w T5HO Sfiligoi!

shallow tank or deep tank?


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

ameekplec. said:


> T5HO. 8x39w T5HO Sfiligoi!
> 
> shallow tank or deep tank?


SHALLOW!! Makes cleaning easier then almost swimming in the tank.

Question for next person:

For a wireless/802.xx directional antenna would you prefer a DIY Pringles can or an expensive commercial yagi antenna?


----------



## ameekplec.

Can I eat the pringles first?

Commute by car or commute by bus/subway?


----------



## dl88dl

ameekplec. said:


> Can I eat the pringles first?
> 
> Commute by car or commute by bus/subway?


Commute by car...I love my car

Dogs or Cats?


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

dl88dl said:


> Commute by car...I love my car
> 
> Dogs or Cats?


Dogs!

Question for next person:

Grass or astro turf? (That includes maintenance)


----------



## ameekplec.

Grass. Astroturf can cut you something else.

Shwarma or hotdog?


----------



## PACMAN

ameekplec. said:


> Grass. Astroturf can cut you something else.
> 
> Shwarma or hotdog?


Shawarma!

XBOX 360 or PS3!


----------



## Fish_Man

PS3!!!

Next Question:

Would you change your current gender to the opposite sex?


----------



## dl88dl

Fish_Man said:


> PS3!!!
> 
> Next Question:
> 
> Would you change your current gender to the opposite sex?


NO

PC or MAC?


----------



## AquaNeko

dl88dl said:


> NO
> 
> PC or MAC?


Right clika... not a ibook flippa.

Question for the next person

If you had to pick one which would you pick. the G8 or G20 summibt that you liked?


----------



## ameekplec.

G20 - gave me a grea excuse not to go anywhere this weekend.

Condo/apartment or house?


----------



## Darkblade48

House.

If you had your own place, would you choose a more "standard" house, or one with a more contemporary design?


----------



## Fish_Man

contemporary design

What you would prefer? Salty or Sugary snack if you had to pick only one.


----------



## PACMAN

Fish_Man said:


> contemporary design
> 
> What you would prefer? Salty or Sugary snack if you had to pick only one.


is it just me or do people like a combo? For example, I enjoy eating chips with chocolate, or chips with dates. There's nothing like fries and a mcflurry/ice cream cone at McDs!!

(if i had to choose, sugary then)

do you buy organic? or regular produce?


----------



## ameekplec.

Local first, then organic.

Berries or citrus?


----------



## Holidays

Berries,

Ravine lot or bigger lot?


----------



## dl88dl

Holidays said:


> Berries,
> 
> Ravine lot or bigger lot?


Bigger lot so I can have a castle build on it

Pond or swimming pool?


----------



## ameekplec.

Pond.

Starbucks or Second cup or Tim Hortons or small-indepently owned shop small batch roasted fair trade organic coffee?


----------



## PACMAN

ameekplec. said:


> Pond.
> 
> Starbucks or Second cup or Tim Hortons or small-indepently owned shop small batch roasted fair trade organic coffee?


Tim Hortons!!!!!

along the same line....

McDonalds, Wendys, Burger King, Harveys?


----------



## ameekplec.

Mickey Dees!

Well, really I just like their fries.

Regular fries or poutine?


----------



## Tbird

ameekplec. said:


> Mickey Dees!
> 
> Well, really I just like their fries.
> 
> Regular fries or poutine?


Poutine!!

Iphone or Blackberry


----------



## Holidays

BB, because I am BB developer.

living in city or suburb


----------



## dl88dl

Holidays said:


> BB, because I am BB developer.
> 
> living in city or suburb


City due to lots of entertainment

Hotdogs or hamburgers?


----------



## Fish_Man

hamburger

suv or sedan?


----------



## Tbird

a fast sedan!! LOL

Stick or auto


----------



## Jsu

Stick if know how to drive stick therefore Auto with shift taps

If your wife, pamela anderson, megan fox and Jen aniston fell into the ocean who would you rescue?



Tbird said:


> a fast sedan!! LOL
> 
> Stick or auto


----------



## PACMAN

Jsu said:


> Stick if know how to drive stick therefore Auto with shift taps
> 
> If your wife, pamela anderson, megan fox and Jen aniston fell into the ocean who would you rescue?


none! That's some big inheritance coming my way! and since this is GTAaquaria, they will be high protein fish food for the carnivores!

Vacation to Eastern Canada? or Western Canada?


----------



## Joeee

PACMAN said:


> none! That's some big inheritance coming my way! and since this is GTAaquaria, they will be high protein fish food for the carnivores!
> 
> Vacation to Eastern Canada? or Western Canada?


Eastern, apparently they have the best seafood there.

Half-moon or crown-tail?


----------



## dl88dl

Joeee said:


> Eastern, apparently they have the best seafood there.
> 
> Half-moon or crown-tail?


I like halfmoon betta better than crowntail

Butter or Margarine?


----------



## ameekplec.

Butter!

Wake up early or go to sleep late?


----------



## Fish_Man

both  

If you can spend a day with a celeb, which one would it be?


----------



## AquaNeko

Fish_Man said:


> both
> 
> If you can spend a day with a celeb, which one would it be?


Bob Blumer and his toastmobile cooking trailer.

Question for next person.

Arizona desert heat, Toronto heatwave heat, or bail to Alaska?


----------



## ameekplec.

The bugs in Alaska are terrible in the summer months. I'll go desert heat.

1 big solitary fish or a big school of smaller fish?


----------



## characinfan

ameekplec. said:


> 1 big solitary fish or a big school of smaller fish?


A school. The interactions among the fish are quite interesting.

Weirdest thing you've ever eaten?


----------



## ameekplec.

Live minnow? Raw horsemeat? Raw horse heart? Whale meat? Candied ants? A bar of duck tongues (think Homer Simpson and the Powersauce episode)? Fermented salted whole squid? 

The latter is delicious BTW.

Hard tacos or burrito?


----------



## Fish_Man

burrito

whats more important to you? sight or hearing?


----------



## ameekplec.

Sight. Can't aquarium without it. 

Listening to the fish just isn't the same....


Fries or carrot sticks?


----------



## Joeee

ameekplec. said:


> Sight. Can't aquarium without it.
> 
> Listening to the fish just isn't the same....
> 
> Fries or carrot sticks?


Fried carrot sticks

If you could ask ANY person (living or dead) a single question, what would it be?


----------



## dl88dl

What are the winning numbers of the next lotto max 

GTAA or PN?


----------



## Fish_Man

gtaa (I have better luck and responses)

if you can transform into a fish, which one would you want to be?


----------



## Philip.Chan.92

JAWS, but a nicer version lol. Fish are friends, not food


----------



## Jsu

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> JAWS, but a nicer version lol. Fish are friends, not food


You have to ask a question after you answer the previous question.

Do you perfer fish as friends or food?


----------



## dl88dl

Jsu said:


> You have to ask a question after you answer the previous question.
> 
> Do you perfer fish as friends or food?


Friends of course...I love my fishy friends

Coke or Pepsi?


----------



## PACMAN

dl88dl said:


> Friends of course...I love my fishy friends
> 
> Coke or Pepsi?


Coke!

Sprite or 7Up or Gingerale?


----------



## dl88dl

PACMAN said:


> Coke!
> 
> Sprite or 7Up or Gingerale?


Gingerale

Salt or Pepper?


----------



## PACMAN

dl88dl said:


> Gingerale
> 
> Salt or Pepper?


pepper!

Mustard, relish OR ketchup?


----------



## Philip.Chan.92

Ketchup

Which cell phone looks better? LG Crystal or Iphone (any model)?


----------



## dl88dl

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> Ketchup
> 
> Which cell phone looks better? LG Crystal or Iphone (any model)?


Iphone

Salt or Sugar?


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

dl88dl said:


> Iphone
> 
> Salt or Sugar?


Salt. Enough sweet stuff in nature for your sugar fix and you need salt in the body. 

Question for next person:

What is your preferred round out of the two .223 cal (5.56mm) or .308 cal? (7.62mm)?


----------



## Holidays

308, gotta feel that recoil

conservative or liberal? or NDP? not quebecois?


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

Holidays said:


> 308, gotta feel that recoil
> 
> conservative or liberal? or NDP? not quebecois?


Er..... I think you may want to change that question as it may be personal for some people.


----------



## PACMAN

Holidays said:


> conservative or liberal? or NDP? not quebecois?


Conservative

Rob Ford, Joe Pantalone, Rocco Rossi, George Smitherman or Sarah Thomson for Toronto Mayor?


----------



## dl88dl

Rob Ford, Joe Pantalone, Rocco Rossi, George Smitherman or Sarah Thomson for Toronto Mayor?


Sarah Thomson - we need a change

White bread or whole wheat bread?


----------



## PACMAN

dl88dl said:


> Conservative - not too personal for me
> 
> White bread or whole wheat bread?


You're too slow!

White Bread.

Rob Ford, Joe Pantalone, Rocco Rossi, George Smitherman or Sarah Thomson for Toronto Mayor?


----------



## dl88dl

PACMAN said:


> You're too slow!
> 
> White Bread.
> 
> Rob Ford, Joe Pantalone, Rocco Rossi, George Smitherman or Sarah Thomson for Toronto Mayor?


U R too fast for me.

Sarah Thomson for a change

180gal tank or 10gal tank?


----------



## Philip.Chan.92

dl88dl said:


> U R too fast for me.
> 
> Sarah Thomson for a change
> 
> 180gal tank or 10gal tank?


180 gal tank

African (malawi) or south american?


----------



## PACMAN

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> 180 gal tank
> 
> African (malawi) or south american?


African (malawi)

Bud Light, or Coors Light?


----------



## Philip.Chan.92

uhh...bud light lime  

Heineken or Corona Extra?


----------



## PACMAN

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> uhh...bud light lime
> 
> Heineken or Corona Extra?


Corona with a lime in it!

Vodka or Rum?


----------



## dl88dl

PACMAN said:


> Corona with a lime in it!
> 
> Vodka or Rum?


Rum - rum & coke

Central American cichlids or South American cichlids?


----------



## Joeee

dl88dl said:


> Rum - rum & coke
> 
> Central American cichlids or South American cichlids?


North American cichlids

RES or Map Turtle?


----------



## 50seven

Joeee said:


> RES or Map Turtle?


I prefer Google Maps.  Thought I had RES when I was younger...

What web browser are you using and on what OS?


----------



## bumbleboo

50seven said:


> What web browser are you using and on what OS?


Google Chrome on Windows Vista (wanna upgrade to Win7 at some point in time...).

What's your favourite season?


----------



## Philip.Chan.92

Spring, what's your favourite precipitation?


----------



## bumbleboo

Hmm... Mist! I'm from BC so I've seen enough rain (forever!). Haha, nah, rain's all right, but I think mist is cooler. 

Favourite gaming system?


----------



## Fish_Man

PC... multi system supported.  

What do you forget most of the time when you leave your door in the morning?


----------



## bumbleboo

Fish_Man said:


> PC... multi system supported.
> 
> What do you forget most of the time when you leave your door in the morning?


Nice! Some of my favourite games are not on the PC still though! (Unless you count ROMs. 

Usually some school supply like my palette or paintbrushes... (Something important of course!) (I wonder if I'm allowed to play this many times in a row?)

Would you rather watch TV or be on the computer?


----------



## 50seven

bumbleboo said:


> Would you rather watch TV or be on the computer?


How about watch TV on the computer! Or watch and surf at the same time- I guess I'm a technology multi-tasker...

If you suddenly found out that you had tomorrow off work, how would you spend your day?


----------



## bumbleboo

50seven said:


> How about watch TV on the computer! Or watch and surf at the same time- I guess I'm a technology multi-tasker...
> 
> If you suddenly found out that you had tomorrow off work, how would you spend your day?


Haha, nice!

Uuugh... doing the commissions I owe to people haha. 

Would you rather have a community or a species tank?


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

bumbleboo said:


> Nice! Some of my favourite games are not on the PC still though! (Unless you count ROMs.
> 
> Usually some school supply like my palette or paintbrushes... (Something important of course!) (I wonder if I'm allowed to play this many times in a row?)
> 
> Would you rather watch TV or be on the computer?


Be on the computer (or mobile device). More information then on the tele. 

Question for next.
AC or DC?

EDIT
Sorry on the itouch here so i can't type as fast as on the computer. Disregard my question as others answered first already.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

50seven said:


> How about watch TV on the computer! Or watch and surf at the same time- I guess I'm a technology multi-tasker...
> 
> If you suddenly found out that you had tomorrow off work, how would you spend your day?


Haha you're not the only one there mate. Probably got anywhere from 10-12 windows open at any time.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

bumbleboo said:


> Haha, nice!
> 
> Uuugh... doing the commissions I owe to people haha.
> 
> Would you rather have a community or a species tank?


Tough choice I like both but variety wins so I'd take the community tank.

Question for next.
AC or DC?


----------



## 50seven

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Question for next.
> AC or DC?


DC. Tesla was right and we should have listened to him...

If you could legally (and safely) posses any firearm in the world, what would it be?


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

50seven said:


> DC. Tesla was right and we should have listened to him...
> 
> If you could legally (and safely) posses any firearm in the world, what would it be?


Oh man that is a hard one...

So many out there. I'm torn between the FN P90 (there is apparently a few legal version floating in Canada tho 16 or 18" barrel IIRC was the only way it got imported) or a PWD setup with a short barrel AK and folding stock. Hmm.. I'd also consider going with so a custom modified shorted shotgun that uses magazines.

Speaking of shotguns I found out recently an interesting bit about them in Canada. There is no barrel length restriction IIRC on shotguns. The only restriction is the total overall length of the shotgun has to be 16" minimum. Saaawwwheeeeaaat!! Tho at 16" you're not getting mid range hits for sure. It'll open up to fast on you.

Question for next.

Which would you prefer? Shotgun (no slugs) or rifle/pistols?


----------



## Philip.Chan.92

assault rifle, big fan of the AK , then again, desert eagle is a very very beautiful gun 

If you could legally own a fighter jet, and can tolerate the amount of Gs they wreck onto a human body, which one would it be?


----------



## bigfishy

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> assault rifle, big fan of the AK , then again, desert eagle is a very very beautiful gun
> 
> If you could legally own a fighter jet, and can tolerate the amount of Gs they wreck onto a human body, which one would it be?


9G to 12G



How many girls or boys have you dated, since the day your born into this world???


----------



## Philip.Chan.92

meant to ask which fighter jet you would want to have?


----------



## bigfishy

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> meant to ask which fighter jet you would want to have?


the newest fighter jet F-35

or a B2 bomber but that is consider a stealth bomber and not a fighter jet


----------



## Joeee

No question for me to answer?

Bad Romance or California Gurls?


----------



## bumbleboo

Joeee said:


> No question for me to answer?
> 
> Bad Romance or California Gurls?


Well, I think Lady Gaga is awful, and I've never heard the second (assuming it's a song)... but I hate the spelling so I will choose....... neither!

Would you rather live in an urban or rural area?


----------



## jen_jen_ng

bumbleboo said:


> Well, I think Lady Gaga is awful, and I've never heard the second (assuming it's a song)... but I hate the spelling so I will choose....... neither!
> 
> Would you rather live in an urban or rural area?


Urban area all the way! Absolutely love the noise, lights, events, people, the liveliness, etc!
- Jen 

What is your pet peeve?


----------



## AquaNeko

jen_jen_ng said:


> Urban area all the way! Absolutely love the noise, lights, events, people, the liveliness, etc!
> - Jen
> 
> What is your pet peeve?


Haha.. you get a 2 for 1 answer. I asked a mate that question and he replied 'girls that don't put out'. For me I have to say airport security. A one hour flight takes like 3 hours while I was waiting with a friend of mine to pass security. >__<;;

BTW urban is great till the lights go out and if it gets Katrina level urban is not a good place to be.

Question for next.

Star Wars or Star Trek (please no debate....PLEASE!!!!     ) <-


----------



## Philip.Chan.92

star wars, sith or jedi?


----------



## dl88dl

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> star wars, sith or jedi?


Jedi

Ice cream or frozen yogurt?


----------



## jen_jen_ng

dl88dl said:


> Jedi
> 
> Ice cream or frozen yogurt?


Ice cream! Specifically gelato! <3
- Jen 

Would you rather give up internet access or all your fish pets?


----------



## shark

jen_jen_ng said:


> Ice cream! Specifically gelato! <3
> - Jen
> 
> Would you rather give up internet access or all your fish pets?


internet access ...too easy

music, rap or rock?


----------



## Philip.Chan.92

LOL i might be interpreting it wrong but it seems that you are separating rap and rock from music ahaha, I like both, not eminem is good but I have to lean towards rock.

Living where you are with a reef tank in your house, or living in the tropics with the reef in your backyard? (you can't take all your friends and work with you  )


----------



## dl88dl

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> LOL i might be interpreting it wrong but it seems that you are separating rap and rock from music ahaha, I like both, not eminem is good but I have to lean towards rock.
> 
> Living where you are with a reef tank in your house, or living in the tropics with the reef in your backyard? (you can't take all your friends and work with you  )


Who needs to work when you live in the tropics with the reef in your backyard. You can always invite all your friends and have a reef party

Kijiji or Craigslist?


----------



## 50seven

dl88dl said:


> Kijiji or Craigslist?


Kijiji has more pictures! Yay! (Plus I've sold more stuff on Kijiji)

If someone handed you a million dollars today, what would be the VERY FIRST thing you'd buy?


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

50seven said:


> Kijiji has more pictures! Yay! (Plus I've sold more stuff on Kijiji)
> 
> If someone handed you a million dollars today, what would be the VERY FIRST thing you'd buy?


I'd fund a build for a working funtional Madcat . Thou for something that has been built but not for sale I'd try and buy that optical camo cloak in Japan if they would even sell it for any money. Totally Ghost in the Shell awesomeness.

Question for next.

For laptops wifi with pigtail attachment or internal configuration?


----------



## 50seven

AquaNekoMobile said:


> For laptops wifi with pigtail attachment or internal configuration?


I never like anything sticking out of my laptop. That's also why I got USB and card readers that don't stick out past the PCMCIA slots. Nice and clean, with nothing to bump or break sticking out. I lost a wifi card that way once.

Q:

*EDIT*


----------



## Philip.Chan.92

that's a really person question... inappropriate too if I might add, we have some younger members here

7 UP or Mountain Dew?


----------



## 50seven

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> that's a really person question... inappropriate too if I might add, we have some younger members here
> 
> 7 UP or Mountain Dew?


Oops, my apologies. I forgot which forum I was on... 

BTW AuquNeko, if you ever build that Madcat, can I take it for a spin?

Mountain Dew. It has more flavour.

If you could invite ANYONE living in the world today to your house for dinner, who would it be?


----------



## bumbleboo

My mum! I haven't seen her in three years (or my dad, haven't seen in him almost four).

Would it be more interesting to know everything or wonder forever?


----------



## jen_jen_ng

bumbleboo said:


> My mum! I haven't seen her in three years (or my dad, haven't seen in him almost four).
> 
> Would it be more interesting to know everything or wonder forever?


hmmm...
I guess it won't be interesting anymore if you knew everything...
So IF I MUST pick, I guess it'll be wondering forever 
(Although I know there will be times that I'll absoluuuuutely disagree with this response!) >.<

What is your favorite weird food combination?


----------



## PACMAN

jen_jen_ng said:


> hmmm...
> I guess it won't be interesting anymore if you knew everything...
> So IF I MUST pick, I guess it'll be wondering forever
> (Although I know there will be times that I'll absoluuuuutely disagree with this response!) >.<
> 
> What is your favorite weird food combination?


off the top of my head, I like dates and chips. or chips and chocolate. there's something about the salty/sweet mix that I enjoy, and it is kinda wierd too!

do you prefer writing with pens or pencils?


----------



## Philip.Chan.92

pens, faster and neater.

Rather give up your cell phone or your computer?


----------



## sugarglidder

computer!!! I have internet on my phone!! lol 


question:

what your favorite pleco?????


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

sugarglidder said:


> computer!!! I have internet on my phone!! lol
> 
> question:
> 
> what your favorite pleco?????


Zebra otocinclus and zebra pleco L46



> BTW AuquNeko, if you ever build that Madcat, can I take it for a spin?


FYI, if you did not know already someone made a IIRC 1:10 or 1:50 scale Madcat so called tree house for thier kids. Yah right.... more an excuse to say it was for the kids so the wife would not explode on hte guy IMHO. God I love kids  Always an extra gaming buddy, a second childhood for you while a first for them, someone to teach skills to and have them explore with what they want to do later, and good excuse to the other half to build or buy new stuff just for the kids ( and true... it is for the kids 50% and the other half the kid in you  ). I think it was out in Omaha where that was built. I remember seeing it back in 2003 with photos of the section by section build. Are you a old skool D20'er RPG'er? Oh yes a guy out in IIRC Alaska made a IIRC 30ft tall mecha. You may have seen that on the discovery channel. 

Personally I don't think we'll be blaring the Blue Oyster Cult 'Godzilla' song in a Madcat anytime soon while going downtown . I don't think mecha would be in our lifetime. Power armor I think and can see as a reality within our lifetime given the advances out of stage 1 prototypes I've seen. Japan has one where they plan on using it in nursing houses where the person in the power armor can lift IIRC 600lbs without any issue. Dang! I don't know if it runs off the mains or battery but if it runs off the battery it's all about the 600lbs carry of li-po cells for me and calculating the runtime from there. Mecha it seems may be in final prototype in our lifetime but still you'll have to wait like 10-20yrs after that as the army would have it first before civies will have it. I'd aim for acquiring power armor in our lifetime and get that gen1 invisible cloak IIRC at University of Tokyo draped over the power armor and you're good to go. Add some Thorshield (look it up, taser resistant fabric on the market now) to your clothing and you'll be rocking. It would rock if they used Thorshield in the 'don't tase me bro' shirts.

Wanna spin? Well maybe when I learn how to do some welding asI've got plans to build a FAV as I've been looking for some metal on my spare time. That's probably more a reality for something to spin in then the Madcat.

Question for next.

Telsa coil or taser?


----------



## dl88dl

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Zebra otocinclus and zebra pleco L46
> 
> FYI, if you did not know already someone made a IIRC 1:10 or 1:50 scale Madcat so called tree house for thier kids. Yah right.... more an excuse to say it was for the kids so the wife would not explode on hte guy IMHO. God I love kids  Always an extra gaming buddy, a second childhood for you while a first for them, someone to teach skills to and have them explore with what they want to do later, and good excuse to the other half to build or buy new stuff just for the kids ( and true... it is for the kids 50% and the other half the kid in you  ). I think it was out in Omaha where that was built. I remember seeing it back in 2003 with photos of the section by section build. Are you a old skool D20'er RPG'er? Oh yes a guy out in IIRC Alaska made a IIRC 30ft tall mecha. You may have seen that on the discovery channel.
> 
> Personally I don't think we'll be blaring the Blue Oyster Cult 'Godzilla' song in a Madcat anytime soon while going downtown . I don't think mecha would be in our lifetime. Power armor I think and can see as a reality within our lifetime given the advances out of stage 1 prototypes I've seen. Japan has one where they plan on using it in nursing houses where the person in the power armor can lift IIRC 600lbs without any issue. Dang! I don't know if it runs off the mains or battery but if it runs off the battery it's all about the 600lbs carry of li-po cells for me and calculating the runtime from there. Mecha it seems may be in final prototype in our lifetime but still you'll have to wait like 10-20yrs after that as the army would have it first before civies will have it. I'd aim for acquiring power armor in our lifetime and get that gen1 invisible cloak IIRC at University of Tokyo draped over the power armor and you're good to go. Add some Thorshield (look it up, taser resistant fabric on the market now) to your clothing and you'll be rocking. It would rock if they used Thorshield in the 'don't tase me bro' shirts.
> 
> Wanna spin? Well maybe when I learn how to do some welding asI've got plans to build a FAV as I've been looking for some metal on my spare time. That's probably more a reality for something to spin in then the Madcat.
> 
> Question for next.
> 
> Telsa coil or taser?


Telsa

Canister filter or HOB filter?


----------



## Philip.Chan.92

Running Eheim 2217, Eheim Pro3 and Fluval G6 on my 90 gallon so...I think I will lean towards the canisters 

Fluval G6 (beautiful to look at, led screen with graphs, crazy good filtration but lower flow rate) or Eheim Pro3e (Higher flow rate, adjustable flow and wave flow programming)?


----------



## dl88dl

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> Running Eheim 2217, Eheim Pro3 and Fluval G6 on my 90 gallon so...I think I will lean towards the canisters
> 
> Fluval G6 (beautiful to look at, led screen with graphs, crazy good filtration but lower flow rate) or Eheim Pro3e (Higher flow rate, adjustable flow and wave flow programming)?


Eheim Pro3, I always like Eheim better than Fluval and also higher flow rate is always better

Emperor HOB or Aqua Clear HOB?


----------



## Ciddian

I dunno.. I am sucha sucker for aqua clears.. 


Kids or no Kids?


----------



## ameekplec.

Kids!

As my dad always says "If you don't do it, I have to." I mean, really, why esle do you have kids?

Crunchy cheetos or puffy cheetos?


----------



## jen_jen_ng

ameekplec. said:


> Kids!
> 
> As my dad always says "If you don't do it, I have to." I mean, really, why esle do you have kids?
> 
> Crunchy cheetos or puffy cheetos?


Puffy cheetos <3
- Jen 

Dark chocolate or white chocolate? Choose wisely! jk


----------



## Ciddian

OMG Dark!!!! <3

LOL Ameekplec..

Do you keep money in a found wallet or return it.....


LOL I had do you keep it or take it? Looks like I know what I would do..  how sad of me. lol


----------



## jen_jen_ng

Ciddian said:


> OMG Dark!!!! <3
> 
> Do you keep money in a found wallet or return it.....


Good choice!  
I loooooooove dark chocolate (also ones with rum!) <3

I would return it. (So far haven't found one with a lot that's irresistable  jk)
I've returned wallets every time. It's just the right thing to do and I believe in good karma. Since I'm so clumsy, and I lose my wallet soooo many times but every time I found it (either at the exact same place, security office, lost and found box, etc) all my cards, money, etc. are there. So I'd continue this kindness.

What would you do if you found a 5 dollar bill on the floor and you have no idea who it belongs to?
(would your decision change if it was 50? )


----------



## Ciddian

Actually I did find five bucks at work and I went around to everyone in the area. Couldn't find the owner, and funny enough noone did say it was theirs! LOL

So I bought coffee's for everyone in my dept 

Cat or Dog?


----------



## AquaNeko

Ciddian said:


> OMG Dark!!!! <3
> 
> LOL Ameekplec..
> 
> Do you keep money in a found wallet or return it.....
> 
> LOL I had do you keep it or take it? Looks like I know what I would do..  how sad of me. lol


This happened to me a few times. Honestly in clear concience I returned the wallet and its contents to its owner. I do have a keppers rule if I can't find the owner which has never happened with the wallets I've found. With cash found it is almost always a keeper as finding the owner is hard. I once had what some would consider a gold mine find and had a friend as witness to this. Back many moons ago I was at a cibc branch going to use the ATM when I noticed I could not put my card into the machine and found out someone had Thor card IN THE ATM with full access. In curiosity I punched in either $20 or $40 back then and the machine spit out that money then asking what I wanted to do. IIRC the account had over $300k full access there. I did the right thing and took the withdraw slip, money removed, and bankcard to the teller explaininng what happened and admired curiosty thus the withdraw slip as testing proof toif the account was workiing. The teller thanked me and my friend for our honestly and I always believed in karma there and if something like that happened to me I would wish that someone else in that situation would be so kind as to do the right thing as well.

To this day I still get flack from people when I tell that story. It is a once in a lifetime experience and test of temtation and character. I admit I had a feeling then that it could have been bank system test of honestly sting but it seemed very genuine that perhaps someone in a rush forgot it in a rush. People still bug me about not cleaning out the $300k'ish and swalking away. Thou a reward back then would have been nice but the t'is passé.

Question for next.

Cellphone or SATphone?

Edit:
Gah slow reposnse time before...I'll move that question up later.


----------



## AquaNeko

Ciddian said:


> Actually I did find five bucks at work and I went around to everyone in the area. Couldn't find the owner, and funny enough noone did say it was theirs! LOL
> 
> So I bought coffee's for everyone in my dept
> 
> Cat or Dog?


Dog. I don't know of many robbers fearing cats unless they're robbing the zoo and enter the lion or tigers cage by accident. That's not to say I hate cats. Fat round cats always get me giggling and loving thier rolly polly basketball like curled up roundness. 

Question for next.

Cellphone or SATphone?


----------



## ameekplec.

WWII Field Phone.










Actually, if you took the money, it's theft. Even if it's there for the taking, it's still not yours - and they'll get you.

Sour cream and Onion chips or Ketchup?


----------



## AquaNeko

ameekplec. said:


> WWII Field Phone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, if you took the money, it's theft. Even if it's there for the taking, it's still not yours - and they'll get you.
> 
> Sour cream and Onion chips or Ketchup?


Ketchup.

Well finding the money does not often happen with me. I've only found money a few times and it was small bills. Most was $20 and of the times I found the money blowing in the park or once by the curb of the road while riding half buried with leaves. When you'reout in the revine woods and something like a small bill is blowing around like scape paper kinda hard to find it's owner. Especially the time I found it half buried in the curb. Now if it was a sack of money different story for me. I'd be checking around to make sure someone didn't drop the sack and for sure check with the cops for good measure.

Now I must go out and buy some kethcup chips nom noms.

Question for next.

Timex or Casio?


----------



## jen_jen_ng

AquaNeko said:


> Timex or Casio?


hmmm... only familiar with Casio, so Casio! =P

without ice, cold coke or cold ice tea?


----------



## Riceburner

Cold Coke. ...better than Pepsi too !!!!!

Tea is meant to be hot and straight/black. Though I take Chinese tea that way, but English with milk and sugar.  


Beach vacation or adventure vacation?


----------



## jen_jen_ng

Riceburner said:


> Cold Coke. ...better than Pepsi too !!!!!
> 
> Tea is meant to be hot and straight/black. Though I take Chinese tea that way, but English with milk and sugar.
> 
> Beach vacation or adventure vacation?


I like coke more than pepsi too. But the soda content is too strong without ice for my preference >.< hehe

I like both but... it's so difficult to find a someone that I'd like* his/her company and would go on an adventurous vacation with me. It has neeeeever happen >=( and i don't like traveling alone. For this year? - I'll pick adventure vacation. A few things a I want to do is go sky diving and snorkelling^^

~ Jen 

winter or summer?


----------



## Philip.Chan.92

Summer, pool parties are too good to give up 

Summer heat wave or winter blizzard?


----------



## dl88dl

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> Summer, pool parties are too good to give up
> 
> Summer heat wave or winter blizzard?


It's a hazard to drive in a winter blizzard so I will pick summer heat at the beach

chlorinated pool or saltwater pool?


----------



## Joeee

dl88dl said:


> It's a hazard to drive in a winter blizzard so I will pick summer heat at the beach
> 
> chlorinated pool or saltwater pool?


Neither, pools aren't fun, I heard they only fully change the water once every two years. But if it's my own pool, I guess it'll be a basement pond. xD

Speaking of ponds;

500G pond (indoor or outdoor) or 500G glass aquarium?


----------



## dl88dl

Joeee said:


> Neither, pools aren't fun, I heard they only fully change the water once every two years. But if it's my own pool, I guess it'll be a basement pond. xD
> 
> Speaking of ponds;
> 
> 500G pond (indoor or outdoor) or 500G glass aquarium?


You can see the fishy much better with a 500G glass tank

Hockey or football?


----------



## Philip.Chan.92

Football, looks like chess on steroids 

Fishing or Hunting?


----------



## dl88dl

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> Football, looks like chess on steroids
> 
> Fishing or Hunting?


Fishing since I don't own a gun

Soccer or baseball?


----------



## characinfan

dl88dl said:


> Soccer or baseball?


Soccer!!

Stinky cheese or durian?


----------



## jen_jen_ng

characinfan said:


> Soccer!!
> 
> Stinky cheese or durian?


Omgoshhh, durian!!! <3 (it _smells really good _to me, btw, lol!)
~ Jen 

What is your favourite dessert place in gta?
(hehe, if possible, include an address?  I'm craving for desserts!)


----------



## bigfishy

jen_jen_ng said:


> Omgoshhh, durian!!! <3 (it _smells really good _to me, btw, lol!)
> ~ Jen
> 
> What is your favourite dessert place in gta?
> (hehe, if possible, include an address?  I'm craving for desserts!)


desserts are bad for girls like you



It will makes you fat


----------



## jen_jen_ng

bigfishy said:


> desserts are bad for girls like you
> 
> 
> 
> It will makes you fat


LOL! >.< oh well~ too late to worry about that now


----------



## bigfishy

jen_jen_ng said:


> LOL! >.< oh well~ too late to worry about that now


Ciddan said your cute and adorable..

I am curious now



hehehe


----------



## jen_jen_ng

bigfishy said:


> Ciddan said your cute and adorable..
> 
> I am curious now
> 
> 
> 
> hehehe


LOL!!! ahahaha!

no no, she's just being really sweet to say that 

I'm not cute nor adorable... >.< ehehe

but um... yea >.< I do really like desserts a lot so~ I'm... let's just say I can probably make a pretty good cuddly teddy bear (?)  ahahas!

oh gosh, this is embarrassing! ahaha!

Jen


----------



## bumbleboo

jen_jen_ng said:


> LOL!!! ahahaha!
> 
> no no, she's just being really sweet to say that
> 
> I'm not cute nor adorable... >.< ehehe
> 
> but um... yea >.< I do really like desserts a lot so~ I'm... let's just say I can probably make a pretty good cuddly teddy bear (?)  ahahas!
> 
> oh gosh, this is embarrassing! ahaha!
> 
> Jen


Nothin' wrong with dessert, that's what I think! (Wait - are we hijacking this thread?)


----------



## Joeee

bumbleboo said:


> Nothin' wrong with dessert, that's what I think! (Wait - are we hijacking this thread?)


No you're not. 

Tongue face  or happy face ?


----------



## bigfishy

Just for you jen jen



Dufflet Pastry + Cafe

2638 Yonge Street
Toronto, Ontario M4P 2J5

Telephone: (416) 484-9080 
www.dufflet.com


----------



## bumbleboo

Joeee said:


> No you're not.
> 
> Tongue face  or happy face ?


Nice save. 

Happy face! 

Going to bed late, or waking up early?


----------



## jen_jen_ng

ehehe, thanks Bigfishy!  

---------------------------------------------------

Ahem! back to the interview questions~
Definitely going to bed late for me!
~ Jen 

Shower in the morning or at night?


----------



## AquaNeko

jen_jen_ng said:


> ehehe, thanks Bigfishy!
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------
> 
> Ahem! back to the interview questions~
> Definitely going to bed late for me!
> ~ Jen
> 
> Shower in the morning or at night?


Both. Need it at night to heat the muscles up and heat/hot water is a relaxant. In the morning it is more for freshing up. THo in the summer and what I precieve to be hot weather (17C+) I take anywhere from 3-6 showers to cool off. Hot to cold shows always works. Just do it slooooowly from hot and you'll cool off good.

Bigfishy,

While true a lot of sweets can cause those that don't work it off to gain som weight but you don't say the 'fat' word to girls.  It causes a reaction in them that end with you on the ground rolling around. LOL  Next one saying she's cute and adorable in a save attempt. Hehe... not sure any brownie points there after the first one.  Besides if you've very active you can burn off the sweets like some girls I know that ride a lot and love climbing hills which burns off cal's fast while toning the legs good.

For Jen Jen,

My mom has a very refined and delicate palate. When I was younger Sweet Gallery was one of the places she always went to but recently she is into this place. http://www.patisserielacigogne.com/ Amazing pasteries.

Question for next:

For the guys. Natalie Portman or Scarlett Johansson?

For the girls. Keanu Reeves or Brad Pitt?


----------



## Ciddian

> While true a lot of sweets can cause those that don't work it off to gain som weight but you don't say the 'fat' word to girls.  It causes a reaction in them that end with you on the ground rolling around. LOL  Next one saying she's cute and adorable in a save attempt. Hehe... not sure any brownie points there after the first one.  Besides if you've very active you can burn off the sweets like some girls I know that ride a lot and love climbing hills which burns off cal's fast while toning the legs good.


HAHAHA!!.. :3


----------



## characinfan

This is for everybody except for the people who post sexist comments: Dessert Trends!!

Way better than Dufflet. Seriously.


----------



## Tbird

Alright any ladies up for some dessert??!! LOL


----------



## jen_jen_ng

Tbird said:


> Alright any ladies up for some dessert??!! LOL


LOL, Tbird~~ 

hehe, anytime~!
I guess a couple of desserts here and there shouldn't be too much to ask for, especially for an upcoming bday girl here, teehee!^^
Thanks for the list, you all =D
Really didn't mean to hijack this thread with my dessert question... my apologies >.<
- Jen 

so! moving on to the next _interview question_:

would you rather be popular or smart? lolz


----------



## Fish_Man

smart cause you do become popular when you're smart  


Would you want to be an Actor/Actress, Singer, Sports Star?


----------



## Joeee

Fish_Man said:


> smart cause you do become popular when you're smart
> 
> Would you want to be an Actor/Actress, Singer, Sports Star?


Famous writer, xD

Pepsi or coke?


----------



## jen_jen_ng

Joeee said:


> Pepsi or coke?


Coke^^
- Jen 

sunrise or sunset?


----------



## bumbleboo

I like them both... but I think I'd have to go with sunset. 

Would you rather dance or sing? (They're both embarrassing to do in front of other people in my opinion, haha!)


----------



## Joeee

bumbleboo said:


> I like them both... but I think I'd have to go with sunset.
> 
> Would you rather dance or sing? (They're both embarrassing to do in front of other people in my opinion, haha!)


Dance to random music with the door closed. ;]

Small dog (Like Maltese, Shih tzu, Chihuahua or big dog (Like a Samoyed, German Shepherd, or Husky)?


----------



## bumbleboo

YOU MUST NEVER DANCE WITH THE DOOR CLOSED.

Big dogs all the way.

Chocolate or candy (I mean like jellybeans and stuff)?


----------



## Tbird

bumbleboo said:


> YOU MUST NEVER DANCE WITH THE DOOR CLOSED.
> 
> Big dogs all the way.
> 
> Chocolate or candy (I mean like jellybeans and stuff)?


NOPE....right in the middle of the dance floor!! LOL Soooo, when are we all going out??!!

Yes big dogs, English mastif or Burmese mountain.

2 week boat cruise or fly somewhere exotic for two weeks?


----------



## dl88dl

bumbleboo said:


> YOU MUST NEVER DANCE WITH THE DOOR CLOSED.
> 
> Big dogs all the way.
> 
> Chocolate or candy (I mean like jellybeans and stuff)?


Chocolate all the way



Tbird said:


> NOPE....right in the middle of the dance floor!! LOL Soooo, when are we all going out??!!
> 
> Yes big dogs, English mastif or Burmese mountain.
> 
> 2 week boat cruise or fly somewhere exotic for two weeks?


2 week boat cruise with 10 exotic island stops

Monday or Friday?


----------



## b.appel13

dl88dl said:


> Chocolate all the way
> 
> 2 week boat cruise with 10 exotic island stops
> 
> Monday or Friday?


Friday

Swimming pool sized tank, or a swimming pool?


----------



## dl88dl

b.appel13 said:


> Friday
> 
> Swimming pool sized tank, or a swimming pool?


Swimming pool sized tank to keep all my fishy

Winter or summer?


----------



## bumbleboo

I like the first snowfall, but after that, it just looks gross in the city. So I'll have to go with summer, cause all the plants are alive and such.  I don't like the heat, but summer nights are nice!

Trapped in an abandoned house or in the middle of the woods at night (you know your way back)?


----------



## 50seven

abandoned house is too dangerous. Lots of places to get hurt. Give me the woods. I'll be prepared... 

If you could have ONE superpower, which would you choose to posses?

(I'd choose the ability to pause/unpause time  )


----------



## Philip.Chan.92

I would want the superpower of "having whatever superpower I can think of" Versatile super hero/villain? lol

If you could have a functioning pair, Angel Wings or Devil Wings?


----------



## PACMAN

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> I would want the superpower of "having whatever superpower I can think of" Versatile super hero/villain? lol
> 
> If you could have a functioning pair, Angel Wings or Devil Wings?


Angel wings. The ladies will love 'em!

Canada Goose or American Bald Eagle?


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

PACMAN said:


> Angel wings. The ladies will love 'em!
> 
> Canada Goose or American Bald Eagle?


Baldie!!

Would you prefer your haven to be powered by solar panels in your dwelling or pay for mains?


----------



## 50seven

My wilderness retreat is already powered by solar panels! No hydro utility or government henchmen or internetz spy shall know where is my lair! Let TSHTF, I'm ready!

Q:

If you could rid the world of one single evil, which would you pick?


----------



## Philip.Chan.92

50seven said:


> My wilderness retreat is already powered by solar panels! No hydro utility or government henchmen or internetz spy shall know where is my lair! Let TSHTF, I'm ready!
> 
> Q:
> 
> If you could rid the world of one single evil, which would you pick?


Hair Algae, LOL well in aquariums anyways, the whole world is too much for me 

Q: Being able to fly? Or teleport?


----------



## dl88dl

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> Hair Algae, LOL well in aquariums anyways, the whole world is too much for me
> 
> Q: Being able to fly? Or teleport?


teleport...get there faster

Fish or reptile?


----------



## Philip.Chan.92

Fish 
if you could pick one. Tamed pet great white shark or tamed pet orca? (if you were to live by the ocean of course)


----------



## PACMAN

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> Fish
> if you could pick one. Tamed pet great white shark or tamed pet orca? (if you were to live by the ocean of course)


the tamed shark, so I could sic him on anyone that swims in my area!

Mustang or corvette?


----------



## Philip.Chan.92

ZR1 would win you the ladies so it's an obvious choice 

2010 BMW 3series or 2010 Lexus ISF?


----------



## Fish_Man

BMW

Be able to read people's mind or be able to communicate with animals?


----------

